# Souris et claviers pour Mac, dont BT [2]



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

Suite de : Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1]​


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

Hello,

je tenais à recueillir les remarques d'utilisateurs de la MacMice BT ('la' souris qui ressemble le plus à le souris monobouton d'Apple).

Perso j'ai reçu la mienne hier, et je l'ai remballé après 20 minutes d'utilisation.

Pour : 
- Look Apple incontestable.
- la roulettre très douce.

Contre :
- La souris ne répond pas instantanement, il y a toujours un léger décalage perceptible entre le mouvement et le déplacement à l'écran (peu précise donc)
- L'ensemble ne transpire pas la qualité et la robustesse.
- La détection de la souris est médiocre (plusieurs manips)
- le capot plastique transparent à trop de jeu et on passe son temps à se pincer le pouce (là où Apple à prévu des petit renforts plastiques pour poser le doigt).
- Le prix car on s'attends à retrouver la même qualité au même prix, que la souris Apple.


C'est donc la mort dans l'âme que je rend ma souris
Quelqu'un en est-il content ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

fallait lire avant
http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/191


----------



## lel (14 Décembre 2004)

moi je pensais prendre une souris macMice mais finalement, vu que j'ai trouve une souris Microsoft (oui je sais ...) a un prix imbattable, j'ai prefere acheter cette souris ... et je dois bien avoue qu'elle est super cette souris !

A+
Max


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

Num 41 a dit:
			
		

> fallait lire avant
> http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/191


héhé ... j'avais lu le test mais je trouve MacGé très sympa avec la souris ... pour moi elle ne vaut pas les 4/5. Un 3/5 ...

en plus le prix de la BT est de 70Euros ... ça fait mal


----------



## Tangi (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> héhé ... j'avais lu le test mais je trouve MacGé très sympa avec la souris ... pour moi elle ne vaut pas les 4/5. Un 3/5 ...
> 
> en plus le prix de la BT est de 70Euros ... ça fait mal


Il ne faut pas confondre la souris The mouse filaire et la souris The mouse Bluetooth. Le test effectué par Macgénération ne concerne que la filaire. Si les remarques faites sur la Bluetooth, en ce qui concerne la finition et la qualité globale des plastiques, sont certainement valable pour le modèle avec fil, en revanche le comportement de la Bluetooth peut être diamétralement différent de celle avec un fil. La liaison Bluetooth ne se fait peut être pas correctement ce qui explique sûrement ce léger décalage entre le mouvement de la souris et ce que l'on aperçoit à l'écran. Tous les tests effectués sur le net sur le modèle filaire donnent de bons résultats. En revanche le modèle Bluetooth ne fait pas l'unanimité : autonomie, précision, finition...


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas confondre la souris The mouse filaire et la souris The mouse Bluetooth. Le test effectué par Macgénération ne concerne que la filaire. Si les remarques faites sur la Bluetooth, en ce qui concerne la finition et la qualité globale des plastiques, sont certainement valable pour le modèle avec fil, en revanche le comportement de la Bluetooth peut être diamétralement différent de celle avec un fil. La liaison Bluetooth ne se fait peut être pas correctement ce qui explique sûrement ce léger décalage entre le mouvement de la souris et ce que l'on aperçoit à l'écran. Tous les tests effectués sur le net sur le modèle filaire donnent de bons résultats. En revanche le modèle Bluetooth ne fait pas l'unanimité : autonomie, précision, finition...


c'est juste


----------



## krigepouh (14 Décembre 2004)

Salut ! 
J'ai reçu cette MacMice BT, le 24/11, j'ai posté mes premières impressions dans le forum "Réagissez" deux jours plus tard. Je copie/colle ce que j'avais noté alors :
----
_Salut !
Cela fait fait deux jours que j'utilise, ma tant attendue souris MacMice (2 boutons, 1 molette, Bluetooth, version Alu). Je vous livre mes premières impressions :
- Emballage : très correct, plastique de protection "façon" Apple, 2 piles fournies.

- Aspect : comme vu sur le web, la souris respecte le "look" Apple, elle s'accorde très bien avec mon PowerBook, une réussite de ce côté là. La matière de la molette est en gomme qui dénote un peu, elle fait un peu "cheap" par rapport à l'ensemble.
Le plastique couleur Alu est aussi beaucoup moins classe que celui de ma souris Apple, celui de la MacMice semble peint comparé à celui teint dans la masse d'Apple. Je dis cela car ma souris était un peu écorchée devant, j'ai gratté au cutter , le plastic est blanc translucide dessous.
Par contre il faut reconnaître que l'ingénieuse découpe qui permet d'avoir les deux boutons sur une seule pièce est vraiment bien. Chapeau bas !

- Utilisation : 
Aucun soucis pour la première connexion, MacOS X la reconnaît sans sourciller. Par contre le niveau de la batterie n'est pas indiqué dans le menu souris.
Sous la souris, un bouton "on/off" et un bouton "Connect" sont disponibles pour se connecter au Macintosh. Je n'utilise que le premier.
Lorsque mon PowerBook entre en veille, il suffit de bouger la souris pour qu'il se réveille, pas de soucis de ce côté là.

Je pensais son volume identique à ma souris Bluetooth? Apple, en fait à la prise en main, je sens de petites différences. Est-ce la présence des 2 boutons, qui par conséquent, ne me permettent pas de cliquer à deux doigts comme je le faisais sur la souris Apple ? Ou est-ce un design un peu loupé ? Il n'empêche que je suis un peu crispé en l'utilisant. Je précise que j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser des souris 2(+) boutons vu que je possède aussi un PC avec une Logitech MX900.
En bref, je la trouve un chouia petite pour une souris à deux boutons.

Côté molette, grosse déception pour moi, la molette roule de façon lisse et non pas par petits crans, ce qui rend l'utilisation moins précise (même en réduisant la vitesse de scrolling).

Au niveau de la précision, je ne sais que dire. Je travaille sur une table couleur blanc cassé et n'ai jamais eu de soucis ni avec la souris Apple BT, Apple filaire, ou la MX900. Par contre avec la MacMice, j'ai assisté deux ou trois fois au syndrome de la "flèche folle" : vous bougez la souris et la flèche se meut de façon erratique, va de droite à gauche, en bas, de partout et n'importe où  ! Mais peut-être est-ce moi qui ne m'habitue pas à cette souris...  .
Elle me semble aussi beaucoup plus sensible aux petites taches ou variations de couleur du support sur lequel elle évolue, ce qui personnellement me dérange.

J'utilise énormément le transfert de fichiers via Bluetooth? et j'ai eu affaire deux ou trois fois également au phénomène de la "flèche folle". Je n'ai pas noté si c'est lorsque j'envoie/réceptionne/Bluetooth avec Windows? que le phénomène se produit. Très désagréable quand on veut continuer à travailler pendant le transfert...


Dans l'ensemble la souris est bien, j'ai mes deux boutons, ma molette et pas un monstre façon Logitech/MicroSoft, mais pleins de petites choses freinent mon enthousiasme. Je pense à la longue m'habituer à son volume et ainsi en profiter mieux.
Bref, pour une souris que j'ai attendue pendant des mois, que j'ai commandé dès sa sortie début octobre et que je n'ai reçue qu'avant hier, mon premier sentiment est assez mitigé. Je suis un peu déçu, je pensais vraiment tomber sur la souris qu'Apple aurait pu faire. Surtout pour ¤ 77 !!
En fait il n'en n'est rien, c'est un peu une souris "Canada Dry", l'aspect extérieur vous fait croire que, mais n'est pas Apple qui veut.

Testée sur : 
PowerBook Alu 1 Ghz, 17", Mac OS X 10.3.6, 1 Go de ram_

--
Aujourd'hui je confirme que l'utilisation de la molette n'est pas des plus fin, pour ce qui est de la prise en main, je m'y suis fait (bien qu'il faille parfois que je m'y reprenne à deux fois pour double-cliquer droit) ; l'autonomie quant à elle est à ch#&% (j'en suis à mon troisième couple de piles...).


----------



## stomperman (15 Décembre 2004)

Hello all,


J'utilise la macmice depuis ce matin et pour l'instant le constat est plutôt négatif.
La prise en main est relativement difficile, j'ai l'impression d'avoir des gros doigts :mouais: , d'ailleurs je remarque un leger décalage entre le deplacement la souris et l'affichage sur l'écran, elle manque cruellement de précision (ne parlons même pas la roulette sans cran qui est souple certes mais pas top)
L'aspect reste plaisant mais ne fait pas tout, je vais continuer l'utiliisation pour voir si je m'y habitue mais je pars ave un énorme apriori.

Affaire à suivre....


----------



## GerFaut (15 Décembre 2004)

J'utilise la version noire filaire. J'estime que le BT n'a aucun intérêt pour une souris, sinon d'amener plus de problèmes, d'ailleurs, yaka voir les autres commentaires là dessus.
Citation d'un mien commentaire fait ailleurs : 
« J'avais rêvé d'une souris Apple à deux boutons + molette, MacMice l'a faite. Rien à dire. Intégration parfaite, maniabilité parfaite (faut être doué pour se pincer les doigts !), excellente réactivité (faut savoir régler les Préférences souris...), sensibilité subtile (meilleure me semble-t'il que la Pro d'Apple), molette d'une douceur exemplaire et précise (du ligne par ligne, faut le faire !) (pas crantée et pas de sauts aléatoires comme les autres). Seul petit regret, ce sont les patins à trois points et non circumcirculaires comme sur la Pro. De plus, le cordon a l'air un peu fin, mais bon, je ne me suspends pas avec...
Que du bonheur ! »
Je persiste et signe.

J'ai l'impression que certains se servent d'une souris comme d'un marteau. 
Petit précis d'utilisation d'une souris : 
- on règle la 'Vitesse de déplacement' de la souris dans les 'Préférences Système' -> 'Clavier et Souris' à deux ou trois crans avant Rapide, en général ça suffit largement.
- on saisit la souris délicatement sur ses flans, entre le pouce et le petit doigt (qui glissent eux aussi sur le tapis) tout en posant le haut de la paume sur le plan de travail (une autre école, dite japonaise, utilise le pouce et l'annulaire, laissant le petit doigt libre. Allez savoir pourquoi). Ainsi, rien qu'en remuant de haut en bas le pouce et le petit doigt et le poignet de gauche à droite, on fait voyager le curseur sur toute la surface de l'écran. Normalement, on a pas besoin d'une surface supérieure à 25cm2 (cible optique) pour le traverser. En fait, un demi tapis de souris classique suffit largement pour l'utilisation du mulot.
- ensuite, on pose, délicatement aussi, l'index sur le bouton de gauche et le majeur sur le bouton de droite, ainsi, en appuyant avec l'un ou l'autre des doigts (toujours délicatement ), on agit sur le clic de la souris. Attention à ceux qui font trop souvent des 'doigts' : le majeur peut être un peu raide, il faudra penser à l'assouplir. Pour ceux qui ont plus de deux boutons, il faudra songer à entraîner les doigts de pied, évidemment.
- enfin, pour faire défiler la molette, il suffit de la caresser, sans appuyer inconsidérément, sachant que certaines souris ont une fonction attachée au clic de molette !
Et pour l'annulaire, il sert à quoi ? me direz vous. A rien. Vous pouvez le couper, ça gêne pas (même chose pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas leur petit doigt comme l'école japonaise).
Quand à la queue de la souris, il faut faire en sorte qu'elle soit bien alignée à icelle, droite et libre de mouvement. Elle doit pouvoir glisser facilement afin de ne pas jouer à son branchement à la souris, ce qui entraîne des cassures de cordons très difficiles à réparer.
De même, il faut nettoyer régulièrement les patins de la souris, l'accumulation de poussières freinant considérablement sa souplesse. Pareil pour le tapis qu'on gardera propre en permanence.
En manipulant ainsi la souris, on ne fatigue ni la main, ni les doigts et on pourra l'utiliser longtemps. 
Et voilà. Etonnant, non ?


----------



## krigepouh (15 Décembre 2004)

Sapristi !!!
Merci pour ce petit précis d'utilisation de la souris, je vais de ce pas l'imprimer et en faire un poster que j'afficherais dans mon bureau, je vais aussi le communiquer à tous mes copains et copines ! Yeah !
Grâce à toi, je sais pour pourquoi le vendeur de chez Castorama, m'a regardé avec des yeux ronds quand je lui ai demandé quel modèle de souris il avait à me montrer !!


a+


----------



## pmeignie (15 Décembre 2004)

Perso , j'ai la souris BT de macally.

Elle est bien reconnue , assez petite mais agréable à l'usage.
Elle manque aussi parfois un peu de précision mais pas de "pointeur fou".
Elle consomme pas mal : en utilisation 5/6 heures par jours je change les piles environ ttes les 3 semaines (standards)

J'en suis pas mécontent et j'ai récuperé un port usb au clavier (filaire) pour brancher mon appareil photo , mes clef usb ou mon transfert de données palm (vieux Vx non BT  )

Cordialement 
Philippe


----------



## benisma (16 Décembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> moi je pensais prendre une souris macMice mais finalement, vu que j'ai trouve une souris Microsoft (oui je sais ...) a un prix imbattable, j'ai prefere acheter cette souris ... et je dois bien avoue qu'elle est super cette souris !
> 
> A+
> Max


Bonjour Lel , pourrais tu m'en dire un peu plus sur la souris crosoft: compatibilité, driver, autonomie, qualité.....
Merci d' avance


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'acheter une souris BT Macally...

Seulement, y'a un hic. Enfin, je ne sais pas si c'est un vrai hic, ou tout simplement un bug identique à tous...

Lorsque je désactive le BT, et que je le réactive ensuite, je suis obligé de refaire un jumelage avec ma souris, comme à ma première installation.

Idem lorsque j'allume mon PB. Je dois faire un jumelage.

Est ce que c'est normal ?

Je pose la question car j'ai un micro-casque BT HBH-35 que je ne suis pas obligé de jumeler à chaque fois que je m'en sert. Je l'allume, et il est automatiquement reconnu.

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## hirondelle (17 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter une souris BT Macally...
> 
> Seulement, y'a un hic. Enfin, je ne sais pas si c'est un vrai hic, ou tout simplement un bug identique à tous...
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même porblème avec mon téléphone Siemens, mais au bout de 3 ou 4 fois, tout s'est jumelé sans problème...


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Décembre 2004)

hirondelle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même porblème avec mon téléphone Siemens, mais au bout de 3 ou 4 fois, tout s'est jumelé sans problème...



Ahah ! Je vais attendre, on verra bien, alors... merci !


----------



## pmeignie (17 Décembre 2004)

J'ai eu le même  problème  en X.3.5 et ça a disparu en X.3.6 .
C'est vrai que c'était assez ennervant et d'un coup elle a été mémorisée et maintenant elle redemarre sans problèmes.
Je peux pas vraiment dire que j'ai fais une manip particulière..c'était juste après la mise à jour 3.6 (qui améliore la compatibilité avec les périph BT) 
philippe


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Décembre 2004)

Alors, ça marche toujours pas... pourtant, je suis sous OS X.3.7

Peut être est ce à cause de la tempête ?  On verra bien...


----------



## Skippy (17 Décembre 2004)

concernant les imprécisions de la MacMice BT, j'en ai plus aucun (ou très rarement) depuis que j'ai diminué la vitesse de déplacement : réglé à 6/10.
Ce réglage m'apparait suffisant, et la souris répond mieux, plus de pointeur fou !


----------



## iota (19 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

 Je viens de découvrir cette mini-souris BT Trust.

 Il semble que ce soit un "clone" d'un model Cellink.

 On peut le trouver à moins de 50¤.

 @+
 iota


----------



## hirondelle (23 Décembre 2004)

MacWay m'a enfin renvoyé une souris en échange.
Bon, d'accord elle fonctionne.
Pas de problème pour les clics, la molette va bien (c'est ce qui me manquait vraiment sur les souris d'Apple).
Mais... elle se fige par moment et c'est très, très agaçant.
J'ai réglé les préfèrences sur assez lent et quand ça marche, c'est bien.
J'ai un tapis bleu foncé lisse qui m'a l'air de bien aller.
Qu'est-ce qu'il peut y avoir d'autre ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
J'aimerais mieux ne pas encore la renvoyer, elle est sympa, la mulotte, on l'adopterait volontiers, si elle n'était pas si capricieuse. Il faut peut-être juste l'éduquer...
J'ai lu quelque part sur ce forum qu'il fallait télécharger un pilote, mais je n'ai trouvé sur le site de Mac Mice que celui de la souris qui n'est pas bluetooth. 
Si quelqu'un a le lien, je lui ferais une grosse bise pour le Nouvel An ! :love:


----------



## ld7375 (23 Décembre 2004)

j'ai la logitech mx900 bluetooth, elle fonctionne très bien avec mon pb12" depuis 1 an environ.
il peut juste y avoir un petit temps de remise en route lorsque le mac s'est mis en veille (2s), sinon très bonne qualité.


----------



## hirondelle (23 Décembre 2004)

Moi, ce n'est pas au démarrage, elle se fige d'un coup en pleine action....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai la souris BT Macally,
je suis très content de cette souris elle réagit très bien
le seul problème que j'ai rencontré c'est quand je mets mon PowerBook en veille
et que je rallume, ma souris ne répond plus et le seul moyen de la refaire fonctionner
c'est de redémarrer mon mac. 
Je trouve que c'est quand même un très gros problème
mais peut être qu'il existe une solution à ce bug...

Si quelqu'un connaît une solution elles seront les bienvenues.


----------



## Deckard (29 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de m'acheter une Logitech Mouseman Traveller.
Apparemment elle n'est plus au catalogue Logitech, meme si elle est géniale  !

Design Alu qui va super bien avec mon PBook 15" 
De plus elle est livrée avec une housse pour son transport, un adapteur PS/2 et une rallonge usb.
Le cable d'origine est déjà assez grand  Je branche la souris coté droit et hop je la met à gauche c'est parfait ! (je suis gaucher juste pour la souris )

Je changerai quand il y aura une souris vraiment bien en Bluetooth !


----------



## christianomarc (2 Février 2005)

j'ai acheté cette souris cellink opm-602 (chez macway)

elle marche pas à tous les coups au démarrage

et quand elle marche au démarrage
si j'ouvre excel, paf, je perds le curseur, il ne mereste que les boutons qui marchent et la molette

en ouvrant d'autres applications, idem; du coup j'ai remis mon clavier ADB et souris adb

ma souris ss fil usb, je l'ai essayé avec mon clavier adb, et aussi avec un clavier usb, le résultat est identique, plantage de la souris

sur le site constructeur, cellink, que des trucs pr PC

Je suis sur un G3 B&B, avec os X 10,3,7

merci de vos réponses

en plus, comment paramétrer les boutons ?


----------



## golf (2 Février 2005)

Et qu'en dit Macway ?


----------



## alargeau (8 Février 2005)

Bonjour à vous tous !!

Pour habiller mon petit iBook 12", j'ai voulu m'acheter une souris. Venant du monde PC (mac user depuis à peine deux ou trois semaines), j'ai longtemps hésiter sur les différents modèles, mais je dois avouer qu'étant perfectionniste, je voulais une souris qui aille parfaitement avec mon iBook. Et là, Apple fait des merveilles... enfin c'est ce que je croyais.
Je fonce à la FNAC et là déjà, plus d'Espace Mac "oh oh". Bon pas grave, je demande à un vendeur et il m'indique où sont cachés les derniers périphériques de saisi pour Mac. Longtemps hésitant entre la BT et la USB, je me décide finalement pour la filaire qui est un petit plus jolie et qui a l'avantage d'être filaire, donc plus précise (à priori).

Je rentre chez moi à toute vitesse pour l'essayer et là, grosse, même très grosse déception !!
La souris est vraiment imprécise, on dirait la 1ère génération de souris optique, même incomparable avec ma Microsoft qui date déjà. En plus, le fil est super court et manque de bol les ports USB sont à gauche du portable !! Et puis ce clic !!!! On dirait les vieilles souris, ça fait un bruit monstrueux juste pour un clic, encore heureux qu'il n'y ait pas trois boutons alors !

Bref, je suis assez déçu même si elle est très jolie. Mais j'ai parfois l'impression que Apple ne soigne que ce point... pas super !
En tout cas, je vais peut-être la ramener à la FNAC et j'hésite vraiment à prendre la BT (pas de fil, super ! Mais peut-être aussi peu précise ???). Sinon, ça sera une Microsoft !

Si vous avez une BT, j'aimerais avoir vos avis. Et plus en général, si vous avez une souris dont vous êtes satisfait, ^partagez l'info  !

Merci.


----------



## naas (8 Février 2005)

tu as une photo de celle que tu as acheté ?


----------



## vincmyl (8 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai une BT et bon pour tout dire sur le clic, je fais pas gaffe mais je la trouve vraiment super, elle me convient tout a fait. Je la trouve précise, les piles tiennent pas mal


----------



## alargeau (8 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as une photo de celle que tu as acheté ?


 
C'est la toute simple qui est vendue sur l'Apple Store. Des fois elle s'appelle Apple Pro Mouse, sur leur site ils disent Souris Apple et sur ma boîte y'a marqué Apple Mouse.
C'est celle qui est blanche avec une coque transparente.


----------



## alargeau (8 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une BT et bon pour tout dire sur le clic, je fais pas gaffe mais je la trouve vraiment super, elle me convient tout a fait. Je la trouve précise, les piles tiennent pas mal


Peut-être que ce n'est pas le même moteur que la version USB alors. Parce que j'ai sur mon PC une Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical qui date un peu quand même, et bien elle est dix fois plus précise que celle d'Apple. En plus, celle d'Apple fait un bruit de clique horrible (super fort !), pareil pour la BT ?


----------



## vincmyl (8 Février 2005)

Comme je t'ai dis le clic je n'y prete pas attention, en tout cas elle est précise, c'est peut etre du aux diverses MAJ de Bluetooth


----------



## Tyler (8 Février 2005)

Il faut aussi peut-être se rendre à l'évidence (mais ici, c'est dur, quand il sagit de critiquer le mac...  )


APPLE FABRIQUE DES SOURIS BIDONS.
Un bouton, pour moi, déjà, ça les rend obsolètes.

Bref, j'ai jamais utilisé les souris Apple, seulement LOGITECH, qui sont, pour moi, les meilleurs frabriquants de souris de l'histoire. (et je m'en tape que ça soit vérifier ou pas historiquement.)


----------



## naas (9 Février 2005)

tyler tu devrais savoir depuis le temps que nous ne sommes pas de fanatiques ici :hein:
quelle souris chez logitech utilise tu ? il faut donner des réferences precises à notre ami 

merci


----------



## kharnak (16 Février 2005)

..nouveau switcheur..en attente de son powerbook 15"..je recherche une souris,une bonne petite pour la maison..mais belle,aussi ..pour la frime.. ..

Le prix n'est pas important pour moi,je veux juste qu'elle réponde à mes attentes (multimedia,internet,retouche d'image,jeux comme world of warcraft que je vais acheter tres tres vite..),qu'elle soit précise,et ait au moins deux boutons..car je pense etre frustré avec un seul..

Je crois la preferer avec fil car le probleme de l'autonomie récurrent des BT me fait un peu douter quant-à leur utilité..

j'aime assez bien la macmice The mouse facon alu ainsi que la souris optique de starck.

en sans fil vrai que la macmice a l'air mignonne aussi mais parait qu'elle est imprecise..et récemment j'ai vu la logitech V500 qui a l'air terrible..

voilà..qu'en pensez-vous?
merci d'avance...


----------



## Sinkha (17 Février 2005)

Prends la nouvelle Logitech MX Laser 1000. Pas meilleur comme mulot.  Une précision remarquable !


----------



## golf (17 Février 2005)

Quelques liens à suivre ici... 

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## kharnak (17 Février 2005)

Merci ..vrai que j'ai pas fait attention à cela...

Cela ne se reproduira plus..


----------



## jsljulius (7 Mars 2005)

Tout est dans le titre... Je suis allé voir sur le site de Logitech et sur le Apple Store, mais je ne trouve rien. Sinon, qu'est-ce qui se rapproche le plus de ça?


----------



## Balooners (7 Mars 2005)

Voici la meilleure


----------



## greg54 (7 Mars 2005)

Elle n'est pas rechargeable, mais "The Mouse BT" de MacMice focntionne à merveille, en plus elle a le design Apple. Elle est dispo chez Macway. 
Voilà
G


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Mars 2005)

J'ai une souris Logitech Cordless Pilot. C'est un model Bluetooth qui fonctionne avec un adaptateur. 
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de la faire reconnaitre par le module bluetooth interne de mon iMac pour ce débarasser de cette saleté d'adaptateur. Existe t'il un driver pour qu'elle soit reconnue?
Merci.


----------



## Tangi (9 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde ...

J'ai depuis deux mois une souris The Mouse filaire de MacMice. Le temps de m'y habituer et voilà mes impressions :


Personnellement, je la trouve légèrement moins précise que la souris Apple, et ce malgré les réglages effectués dans les Préférences Systèmes ;
Le clic droit, que j'utilise plus rarement, est assez dur, il faut bien appuyer. Quand on l'utilise régulièrement il n'y a pas de soucis on s'y fait vite ;
La molette est agréable. Elle en déconcertera plus d'un dans la mesure où elle ne fonctionne pas par à-coups comme les souris traditionnelles. Il est possible par ailleurs de régler l'accelération du défilement. En réglant l'accelération sur "élevée" on arrive, d'un coup sec, rapidement en début ou en fin de liste. Cependant je trouve, notamment lorsque je suis sous iTunes, que la molette n'est pas toujours très précise et un peu trop sensible. Je m'explique : il suffit d'une accélaration très minime du doigt, ou juste un changement de rythme, pour que le défilement s'accélère brusquement. De plus je trouve que le défilement horizontale que l'on peut activer en appuyant sur la molette ou par un autre raccourci, est relativement lent, ce qui est assez pénible.
Pour l'instant ma souris est restée très propre, jusque quand ??? J'ai bon espoir...
La qualité d'assemblage et la qualité des plastiques n'égalent évidemment pas celles de la souris Apple, mais le tout reste plus que raisonnable à mon goût...

Ici, pas de problème d'autonomie...

Une petite galerie, histoire de montrer à quel point ell est jolie et surtout histoire de tester cette super application qu'est Galerie (je fais d'une pierre deux coups)...


----------



## Jujue (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà mon problème : je veux connecter un clavier + souris + écran sur un ibook histoire d'en faire une station de travail..
Ma question est donc la suivante : est-ce que, vraiment et comme on me le dit en magasin, je ne peux acheter qu'un clavier usb affiché compatible mac/pc pour que ça marche (qui sont assez chers  ) ou bien est-ce que d'autres claviers usb, même s'ils ne sont pas affichés comme compatibles (mais moins cher  )fonctionnent ?
Et pour la souris ?

Même question concernant un mini HUB usb (qui ne se branche pas sur le secteur) : y en a-t-il qui ne s'afficheraient pas comme compatibles mac mais qui fonctionneraient quand même ?

Je ne suis pas fortunée du tout en ce moment, et j'aimerai être sûre de ne pas dépenser plus que nécessaire..
MERCI !!!


----------



## Jebzf (17 Mars 2005)

pour le clavier, j'en ai un textorm usb (que j'ai acheté pour mon pc) mais qui marche aussi sur un mac... seulement la disposition des touches sous mac n'est pas la même que sous windows donc on a quelques surprises (par exemple pour taper @ ou [). donc je te conseil de prendre un clavier apple les prix ont énormément baissé.


----------



## Jujue (17 Mars 2005)

merci ! effectivement je n'avais pas pensé au fait que les touches n'étaient pas au même endroit d'un clavier à l'autre...
Donc, mieux vaut un apple...
merci encore !


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mars 2005)

En plus sur la clavier Apple tu as 2 ports USB


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2005)

Hello,

j'ai recemment acquis un PBook 12" Super Drive (BlueTooth intégré) et aimerai savoir si vous connaissez des souris bluetooth compatibles ? 
La souris Apple  est certe jolie mais n'a pas de molette de défilement central ce qui est très chiant (surtout pour ma copine)
Des idées , suggestions ? tout en sachant qu'elle ne doit pas non plus être trop moche ... bref un choix difficile!! 
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Mars 2005)

Pas essayée, mais le vendeur de la boutique Macway m'a déconseillé la Macmice qui selon lui, marcherait mal. Il recommande plutôt la Logitech MX900, mais perso j'ai déjà la MX700 et avec deux piles dedans, je la trouve trop lourde et fatiguante pour le poignet. Bien sûr c'est une affaire de goût et je t'invite de toute façon à, si possible, les essayer avant. 

Perso je me sers au final bien plus de ma bonne vieille Apple Pro Mouse filaire et légère, et je me suis toujours bien passé de roulette et de boutons surnuméraires.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pas essayée, mais le vendeur de la boutique Macway m'a déconseillé la Macmice qui selon lui, marcherait mal. Il recommande plutôt la Logitech MX900, mais perso j'ai déjà la MX700 et avec deux piles dedans, je la trouve trop lourde et fatiguante pour le poignet. Bien sûr c'est une affaire de goût et je t'invite de toute façon à, si possible, les essayer avant.
> 
> Perso je me sers au final bien plus de ma bonne vieille Apple Pro Mouse filaire et légère, et je me suis toujours bien passé de roulette et de boutons surnuméraires.


J'ai un ImacG5:
Indépendement qu'une simple souris à un seul bouton puisse paraitre simple à utiliser j'ai quand même préféré récupérer ma souris "Cordless click logitech" à roulette centrale basculante (avec clics lateraux donc) que j'ai programmé comme ceci:
Roulette pour le scrolling vertical
clics lateraux de la roulette pour le scrolling horizontal
cic vertical sur roulette pour la fonction "toutes les fenêtres à l'écran" 
C'est très pratique dans toutes les situations
Mon rêve un petit pavé genre PB mais à deux boutons : le pavé avec la fonction "2 doigts" que je trouves hyper pratique ... 1 bouton pour le clic traditionnel et 1 bouton pour la fonction "toutes les fenêtres à l'écran"


----------



## lilimac54 (30 Mars 2005)

bonsoir à tous 
connaissez vous cette sourie??????

http://www.dvforge.com/themousebt.shtml

pouvez vous me donner vos impressions 
merci   
(pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais voici une traduction par scherlock)



> La Souris BT
> 
> La Joie de la Radio Mousing de Bluetooth
> 
> ...


----------



## lewax (30 Mars 2005)

Warf... La traduction est plus dure a comprendre que la version originale.......

Connais pas cette souris mais ca a l'air pas mal du tout. En plus elle reprends le design des souris apple.


----------



## lilimac54 (30 Mars 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Warf... La traduction est plus dure a comprendre que la version originale.......
> 
> Connais pas cette souris mais ca a l'air pas mal du tout. En plus elle reprends le design des souris apple.



en plus pour 69,99$ c'est pas mal du tout 

apparement pour la commander il faut passer par l'allemagne??


les anglophone peuvent confirmer!!!!


----------



## golf (30 Mars 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous
> connaissez vous cette sourie??????
> 
> http://www.dvforge.com/themousebt.shtml
> ...


Cela fait un bail qu'on la connaît et qu'elle a été évoquée dans ces colonnes 

Chez Macway...


----------



## lewax (30 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> cic vertical sur roulette pour la fonction "toutes les fenêtres à l'écran"



C'est excellent ca... On peut faire ca avec toutes les logitech??? J'ai une cordless mouseman optical et j'ai cherché dans le control panel de logitech mais j'ai pas trouvé... :'(

Ma version du control panel logitech doit être assez récente puisque j'ai un mac seulement depuis décembre 04....


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait un bail qu'on la connaît et qu'elle a été évoquée dans ces colonnes
> 
> Chez Macway...


Je l'avais achetée et j'en ai été déçu ... trop grand délai de latence ... vous bougez la souris et vous avez la désagréable impression qu'elle est toujours un peu en retard par rapport à vos souhaits   
De plus le plastique utilisé sur sa partie supérieure est beaucoup trop dur ... il faut forcer en permanence pour cliquer    

.... bref elle a fini au fond d'un tiroir


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> C'est excellent ca... On peut faire ca avec toutes les logitech??? J'ai une cordless mouseman optical et j'ai cherché dans le control panel de logitech mais j'ai pas trouvé... :'(
> 
> Ma version du control panel logitech doit être assez récente puisque j'ai un mac seulement depuis décembre 04....


J'en suis persuadé
Tu dois d'abord impérativement installer le logiciel fourni avec ta souris
puis tu regardes dans "préferences" tout en bas dans "autre" et une icone "logitech" dois s'y trouver
c'est en cliquant dessus que tu trouveras comment programmer les touches de ta souris


----------



## lewax (30 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis persuadé
> Tu dois d'abord impérativement installer le logiciel fourni avec ta souris
> puis tu regardes dans "préferences" tout en bas dans "autre" et une icone "logitech" dois s'y trouver
> c'est en cliquant dessus que tu trouveras comment programmer les touches de ta souris



J'avais trouvé ça mais je savais pas comment attribuer "toute les fenêtres" a un bouton...

Mais j'ai la solution pour ceux que ça intéresse....

Il faut attribuer au bouton l'action "frappe" et attribuer le même racourci que celui de "toutes les fenêtres". Dans mon cas, le bouton de la roullette a comme action la touche "F9" et comme c'est le racourci par défaut de "toutes les fenêtres", ça marche...

Youpiiiiii chuis content!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> J'avais trouvé ça mais je savais pas comment attribuer "toute les fenêtres" a un bouton...
> 
> Mais j'ai la solution pour ceux que ça intéresse....
> 
> ...


    c'est quand même chouette un Mac


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait un bail qu'on la connaît et qu'elle a été évoquée dans ces colonnes
> 
> Chez Macway...


Effectivement, je dirais presque qu'elle est vieille comme le monde ... En fait on en a beaucoup parlé sur ce forum et en particulier dans cette discussion, et le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est qu'elle ne fait pas l'unanimité, autonomie très faible, peu précise, retard entre le mouvement de la souris et celui du pointeur à l'écran, bref au vu de ce que j'ai pu lire, je la déconseille...

En revanche je suis l'heureux possesseur de la version filaire, si je la trouve globalement moins précise que la souris filaire Apple, elle reste très honnorable dans ce domaine, évidemment pas de problème d'autonomie, pas de problème de décalage non plus... Les résultats obtenus aux termes des tests effectués, ici et là, sont diamétralement différents de ceux effectués sur la version Bluetooth...

...


----------



## lilimac54 (3 Avril 2005)

bon ben pour ceux que ça interesse 
depuis quelques jour j'ai acheté une sourie bluetooth de chez apple (ainsi que le clavier BT)
celle-ci:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bon il est vrai qu'il n'y a qu'un bouton 
mais après ces quelques jours  :hein: 
ben on s'y fait    
je trouve qu'elle est trés maniable et pas trop lourde comme j'avais pu le lire dans les posts précédents
donc pour ma part je la trouve trés trés bien


----------



## golf (3 Avril 2005)

Sauf à lire les doléances des possesseurs de cette souris :
Clavier et souris BT Apple [2] !...
Clavier et souris BT Apple [1] !...


----------



## golf (26 Avril 2005)

Nouvelle souris Bluetooth :



			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> RadTech, fabricant d?accessoires en tous genres pour le Mac, vient de présenter la BT-510, une souris Bluetooth, ambidextre, dotée de deux boutons et d?une molette de défilement. Question look, à chacun de se faire une opinion, mais sa robe toute blanche devrait lui permettre de ne pas jurer avec nombre de Mac (à moins qu?on ne lui préfère le modèle noir). Quant au prix, il est fixé à 59,95 $.


----------



## krigepouh (26 Avril 2005)

Houlaaa, pas mal cette souris, bien carrossée, belle robe...  .
De quoi faire oublier la MacMice ?


----------



## golf (26 Avril 2005)

Nouvelle souris Macally :



			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Macally a une nouvelle souris en magasin. La Micro II est toute petite (d?où son nom) et toute colorée, non pas parce que sa coque l?est elle-même (cette dernière est transparente), mais parce qu?une lumière rouge baigne les composants qu?on peut voir (ça ne vous rappelle rien ?). La Micro II offre deux boutons et une molette de défilement à l?utilisateur, tous les trois programmables. Elle fonctionne sous Mac OS X (10.2.8 au minimum). Son prix ? 13 euros.


----------



## benko (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter une souris BT Mac... je la trouve vraimenet imprécise...
A part changer la vitesse d'affichage, y a t il une atre solution ?

Merci

Benko


----------



## ANDREU (9 Juillet 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> je tenais à recueillir les remarques d'utilisateurs de la MacMice BT ('la' souris qui ressemble le plus à le souris monobouton d'Apple).
> 
> ...


 J'ai reçu, hier, une souris MacMice BT (de chez MacWay). Je viens de la remballer et vais la renvoyer.
Problèmes: déplacement du curseur saccadé. Disparition de son emplacement pour le retroouver à un endroit éloigné.
Molette ultra-sensible et beaucoup trop rapide.
Je suis revenu à la souris BT Mac. Souple, répondant vite. Aisée à manier. Il n'y a pas photo. Reste à attendre qu'Apple sorte, enfin, une souris complète. On peut toujours rêver!.
Andreu


----------



## Ycare (9 Juillet 2005)

Moi je viens d'acheter celle là chez Expansys.fr  

Super belle, bon toucher, recharge sur usb, bonne prise en main et cela même alors qu'elle est petite et que je suis un mec aux plutôt grandes mains...
Le seul soucis...  

J'ai pas encore pu la tester, car je dois acheter mon mac au Japon et je n'y pars que dans 15 jours, alors en attendant, je bave dessus ainsi que sur le clavier BT Apple :rateau: 
Mais euh, j'ai regardé pas mal de forums à son sujet, et à part un problème de rechargement sur les premiers modèles, bah ils disent qu'il n'y en a pas d'autres, alors je croise les doigts  .

Chui neuneu hein ? :bebe:


----------



## Tangi (9 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens d'acheter celle là chez Expansys.fr
> 
> Super belle, bon toucher, recharge sur usb, bonne prise en main et cela même alors qu'elle est petite et que je suis un mec aux plutôt grandes mains...
> Le seul soucis...
> ...


Super belle !!!! Question de goût, parce que moi je la trouve vraiment très classique, enfin bon on s'en fout un peu l'essentiel c'est que t'en sois satisfait, mais pour le savoir va encore falloire attendre un peu...

Bonne utilisation ...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2005)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je viens d'acheter une souris BT Mac... je la trouve vraimenet imprécise...
> A part changer la vitesse d'affichage, y a t il une atre solution ?
> Merci
> Benko


Mais pourquoi les gens achêtent-ils encore cette souris? .... on l'a répété mille fois dans ces colonnes ... la souris bluetooh Mac est trop IMPRECISE .... elle procure la désagréable sensation de DECALAGE entre les ordres qu'on lui donne et le résultat à l'écran ...
Ne l'achetez pas ... vous gaspillez de l'argent!


----------



## Tangi (10 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les gens achêtent-ils encore cette souris? .... on l'a répété mille fois dans ces colonnes ... la souris bluetooh Mac est trop IMPRECISE .... elle procure la désagréable sensation de DECALAGE entre les ordres qu'on lui donne et le résultat à l'écran ...
> Ne l'achetez pas ... vous gaspillez de l'argent!


Moi je dirais la même chose concernant la souris MacMice Bluetooth...



			
				ANDREU a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu, hier, une souris MacMice BT (de chez MacWay). Je viens de la remballer et vais la renvoyer.
> Problèmes: déplacement du curseur saccadé. Disparition de son emplacement pour le retroouver à un endroit éloigné.
> Molette ultra-sensible et beaucoup trop rapide.
> Je suis revenu à la souris BT Mac. Souple, répondant vite. Aisée à manier. Il n'y a pas photo. Reste à attendre qu'Apple sorte, enfin, une souris complète. On peut toujours rêver!.
> Andreu


_Mais pourquoi les gens achêtent-ils encore cette souris? .... on l'a répété mille fois dans ces colonnes ... la souris bluetooh *MacMice* est trop IMPRECISE .... elle procure la désagréable sensation de DECALAGE entre les ordres qu'on lui donne et le résultat à l'écran ...
Ne l'achetez pas ... vous gaspillez de l'argent!_

  ...


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2005)

On se calme :rateau: 
Ces équipement satisfont plein d'utilisateur


----------



## laurentmaruani (20 Juillet 2005)

j'ai acheter une mac mice BT car en effet c'ete la seul qui ete sans fil avec une mollette et s'accordant avec mon imac G5.(il est vrai que logitech est top mais ne correponds pas au niveau du look.sur ma nouvelle souris le double clik ne se fait pas bien et je souhaitais transformer mon double click en seul clik.j'ai donc installé mouse commande mais je n'arrive pas a programer cette fonction ou de faire en sorte que d'avoir le double click sur le bouton gauche de ma souris que ne fonctionne pas (je ne suis pas anglophone c'est peut etre ca !!!) si quelqu'un peux m'aider ca serait genial merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Salut

Je vais acheté un ibook 14". Je compte bien acquerir un mulot avec. je veux une souris bluetooth (tant qu'à faire). je trouve la souris apple tout simplement à croquer. Mais elle n'a qu'un bouton et apparement, beaucoup de gens utilise une deux boutons (et +). dommage que la mighty mouse ne soit bt. Est-ce un réel handicap de n'avoir qu'un bouton? Ou alors y a t il d'autres souris bt qui soient vraiment chouettes???
Je precise juste qu'il sagis d'un switch. Faut que ca en jette ! Non mais l'ibook est si beau... il me faut une souris en totale adéquation avec ma future nouvelle acquisition.

J'ai fait un peu long non?
merci pour les réponses de ceux qui auront tout lu!


----------



## meldon (7 Août 2005)

Non, c'était pas long du tout.   

Si la mighty mouse te fait envie, pourquoi n'acheterais tu pas une filaire de base en attendant qu'elle sorte en bluetooth (parce qu'apple va la sortir en bluetooth, c'est obligé lol).


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour 
Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Comme : 
Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [2] !... 
Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1] !...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2005)

Ben je n'ai pas trop envie d'acheter une souris filaire maintenant pour en racheter une dans qq mois. je suis étudiant et franchement j'ai pas trop de sous pour ca! j'ai bosser toutes les vacances et ca va dja ^passer dans l'ibook donc apres.... on va se calmer.....
J'ai déjà acheter un modem wi-fi aussi! donc j'aimerais acheter une souris bluetooth (pq ne pas en profiter) definitive...
sur le site d'apple, il n'y en a que 2. C'est pour ca que je voulais savoir où on peut trouver d'autre offre intéressante.


----------



## golf (12 Août 2005)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je voulais savoir où on peut trouver d'autres offres intéressantes.


As tu eu la curiosité de regarder dans ce fil : Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1] !...


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu eu la curiosité de regarder dans ces fils :
> Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [2] !...
> Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1] !...


 
Mais il t'a dit qu'il était allergique aux fils!  

A quand des forums (fora?) bluetooth sur Mac G????


----------



## golf (12 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais il t'a dit qu'il était allergique aux fils!


Mouarfff...
*"dont BT" * 



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> A quand des forums (fora?) bluetooth sur Mac G????


Avec la prochaine version de vBull


----------



## Lion28 (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour !
Après plusieurs mois d'utilisation de la souris APPLE à un bouton, je commence à saturer.
Ayant l'habitude de celle à 2 boutons, je voudrais en changer.
Je possède un ibook G4 1,33 Ghz et je serais interréssé par la souris *GENIUS Netscroll + : mini Traveller blanche *qui me semble en parfaite adéquation avec l'ibook. Que pensez vous de la fiabilité de cette souris? Faut il un pilote d'installation?ou pas.

Merci de me tenir informé!
@+


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

As-tu songé à la Mighty Mouse sinon?


----------



## Lion28 (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu songé à la Mighty Mouse sinon?



Ben , elle reste assez chère tout de même et apparemment assez peu pratique avec une roulette aussi petite !


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Tous ceux qui l'ont essayé touve la boulette (petite boule qui roule) géniale,
la critique porte plus généralement sur les boutons squeeze (latéraux)


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Tu veux un bon truc ?
Achete une souris Logitech MX 510 ou 518 si t un gamer.
4 boutons configurables, 2 boutons de scroll et un bouton pour switcher entre les differents pages et molette bien sur
Et en plus c'est compatible sur tous les ordis 
Prix : 50¤ 
En plus le 518 permet de regler tout un tas d'option pour le gaming
Bref c'est le meilleur rapport qualité prix et un design très sympathiques.


----------



## Lion28 (31 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un bon truc ?
> Achete une souris Logitech MX 510 ou 518 si t un gamer.
> 4 boutons configurables, 2 boutons de scroll et un bouton pour switcher entre les differents pages et molette bien sur
> Et en plus c'est compatible sur tous les ordis
> ...



Bon ben tout comptes faits, je vais m'en acheter une (Apple Mighty Mouse). Je voulais etre convaincu.
 De ce fait, je vais attendre l'Apple Expo fin Septembre car j'y vais avec un pote macmaniaque comme moi.

 Merci à tous pour vos avis, et çà m'a bien aidé !

 @ bientôt !


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Une présentation vidéo de la Mighty Mouse par la sympathique équipre de Pomcast


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Soyons Logique : Comparons l'imcomparable.
Le souris MX 700 étant une souris de Gamer puissance 10 je me demande vraiment pourquoi il la passerait à son père.
Ou alors c'est pas un gamer et dans ce cas la MX 700 ne lui sert strictement à rien au final.
Quand a la question sur les raisons chez apple de faire une souris à un seul clic, c'est vraiment foireux.
On a 5 doights sur une main c'est fait pour s'en servir.
Ils confondent simplicité et design chez apple.
Enfin bon... moi j'aime bien ma chtite Logitech 510 et j'en changerais pour rien au monde


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Quand a la question sur les raisons chez apple de faire une souris à un seul clic, c'est vraiment foireux.
> On a 5 doights sur une main c'est fait pour s'en servir.
> Ils confondent simplicité et design chez apple.


Heu, la Mighty Mouse a quatre bouton, et une boulette multidirectionelle...


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Oue mais c'est le bordel pour s'en servir .
Serieusement je me vois pas lever l'index a chaque fois que je dois debloquer le clic droit
Logitech 510 : 4 boutons facile a utiliser , configurable , une molette avec clique et 2 boutons de scroll, plus un bouton de switch fenetre 
C'est tout de suite plus pratique 
Néanmoins le Mighty est belle 
C'est juste la comparaison qui me gene.

Et puis moi je voulais parler des anciennes souris apple ;-)


----------



## I-Tof (1 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un bon truc ?
> Achete une souris Logitech MX 510 ou 518 si t un gamer.
> 4 boutons configurables, 2 boutons de scroll et un bouton pour switcher entre les differents pages et molette bien sur
> Et en plus c'est compatible sur tous les ordis
> ...



Salut,

      Je viens juste d'avoir une Mx 518 (pas de drivers sur le site Logitech), mais existe-t'il des drivers pour Tiger car avec ceux pour MX 510, le pointer bouge, mais pas possibilité de cliquer (quand tu cliques, rien ne se passe).

Merci


----------



## DarkNeo (1 Septembre 2005)

Normalement ca devrait marcher avec les drivers donnés dans le boite
Je peux pas trop t'aider, je ne connais pas encore Mac suffisament pour ca


----------



## I-Tof (2 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Normalement ca devrait marcher avec les drivers donnés dans le boite
> Je peux pas trop t'aider, je ne connais pas encore Mac suffisament pour ca




Malheureusement pas de drivers avec la souris, uniquement un cd  pour Xp.


----------



## chuben (2 Septembre 2005)

question en rapport avec l'utilisation d'une souris à un bouton, moi qui vient d'acquérir pour la premiere fois un mac, comment fait vous pour remplacer l'utilisation du click droit pas le clavier, car souvent sur internet je veux faire des "enregistrer sous" et je ne sais pas comment faire sous mac...


----------



## chuben (2 Septembre 2005)

laissé tomber, je viens de trouver ma réponse sur le forum..


----------



## jean-lou (2 Septembre 2005)

Oui certes la migty mouse a plusieurs boutons, mais n oublions pas que pendant des annees apple nous a fait galerer avec leur Put... de souris a un bouton. La migty mouse est bien certes, mais elle arrive avec des annees de retard et est bien trop chere. Je resterai donc avec ma souris a 20 euros, toute simple, clic gauche, clic droit, roulette.    

J adore apple mais il ne faut pas etre aveugle, au niveau de la souris, ils se sont plantes

JEanlOu


----------



## tornade13 (2 Septembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Oui certes la migty mouse a plusieurs boutons, mais n oublions pas que pendant des annees apple nous a fait galerer avec leur Put... de souris a un bouton. La migty mouse est bien certes, mais elle arrive avec des annees de retard et est bien trop chere. Je resterai donc avec ma souris a 20 euros, toute simple, clic gauche, clic droit, roulette.
> 
> J adore apple mais il ne faut pas etre aveugle, au niveau de la souris, ils se sont plantes
> 
> JEanlOu


Salut
Avec l'habitude ont s'y fait et la souris monobouton m'a tres tres longtemp accompagné malgré le fait que j'ai essayé differentes souris logitech et microbeurk...

J'ai acquis une Mighty Mouse simple légère sobre et tres fonctionelle, la petite boulette multidirectionnelle est hyper pratique surtout pour mes plans 3 D et les Photos.

Les boutons sur les coté sont facilement accesssible en tous cas pour moi, (bon j'ai des bonne paluches aussi)  

Le petit soucis c'est le clic droit et gauche ultra sensible je clic gauche et c'est parfois le clic droit (menu contextuel) qui se declenche, mais bon c'est une question d'habitude.

Aucun regret car j'ai la meme ergonomie que la Mouse Pro et c'est du Apple    :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Septembre 2005)

Moi je trouve que la Mighty Mouse est une souris pas si cher que ca vu la technologie embarquée dedans 
C'est le cote pratique qui me rebute : cf video


----------



## jean-lou (2 Septembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Aucun regret car j'ai la meme ergonomie que la Mouse Pro et c'est du Apple    :love:



C est un peu ce fanatisme apple qui me derange   

Car rapport qualite/prix, au niveau des souris, Apple ne sont pas les meilleurs, apres c'est sur que si le design devient une importante partie du choix ... Une souris Logitech fait peut etre un peu tache a cote d un Mac.

Ceci dit la petie logitech ou autre, tu sais quand tu cliques a droite et a gauche et il n y a aucun besoin de temps d adaptation, mais peut etre le bruit du clik mecanique n'est il pas assez design  

Quand au control clik, oui c'est vrai tout le monde s y habitue moi le premier, mais tout le monde s accordera a dire que le clique droit, c'est bien mieux surtout quand on utilise pas mal l'ordi avec des applis plus ou moins complexes. La preuve en est, l'acclamation par tout le petit monde mac de la revolution qu a constitue la tardive migty mouse 

JEanlOu


----------



## NightWalker (2 Septembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Oui certes la migty mouse a plusieurs boutons, mais n oublions pas que pendant des annees apple nous a fait galerer avec leur Put... de souris a un bouton. La migty mouse est bien certes, mais elle arrive avec des annees de retard et est bien trop chere. Je resterai donc avec ma souris a 20 euros, toute simple, clic gauche, clic droit, roulette.
> 
> J adore apple mais il ne faut pas etre aveugle, au niveau de la souris, ils se sont plantes
> 
> JEanlOu


Non...non...non et non..... 

ll faut aussi penser aux autres qui débutent en informatique, surtout pour les petits et pour les seniors    Déjà que c'est difficile pour eux de faire un double clique si en plus il faut viser sur le bouton de gauche ou de droite... il y a de quoi les frustrer bien avant...

Et comme Apple est le seul à la proposer... tandis que des souris multi boutons il en existe des millions...

Non, ils ne se sont pas plantés, ils pensent juste à ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude à l'informatique...

C'est pour ça la MightyMouse est géniale car elle peut être aussi bien mono ou bi ( qui nie    ) suivant comment elle a été programmée...


----------



## jean-lou (3 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ll faut aussi penser aux autres qui débutent en informatique, surtout pour les petits et pour les seniors



Certes il faut penser au debutant. Mais apple est tellement bien que il n y a pas que les debutants qui achetent un mac. Il faut donc penser au gens pour qui le clic droit est tout simplement indispensable et il le devient vite !!!!!

Apple ne proposait aucun choix a l epoque et c'est bien la leur erreur. Certes les utilisateurs avaient le choix d'acheter leur souris ailleurs ce que nombre d entre nous ont fait, mais le but d'apple est quand meme de fournir tout ce dont l'utilisateur apple a besoin, et ce n'etait pas le cas. Maintenant ils sont les seuls a le proposer et il ont bien raison  

Quant a, Qu est ce qui est le plus facile entre un control clik et un clik droit ? Je m'interroge quand meme  . En toute objectivite, le clik droit reste a mon avis plus pratique (pour debutant ou confirme) que le control clik. Mais bon c'est vrai que c est affaire de choix mais ceci ne change pas la teneur de mon propos.

JEanlOu et sa souris


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Quant a, Qu est ce qui est le plus facile entre un control clik et un clik droit ? Je m'interroge quand meme  . En toute objectivite, le clik droit reste a mon avis plus pratique (pour debutant ou confirme) que le control clik. Mais bon c'est vrai que c est affaire de choix mais ceci ne change pas la teneur de mon propos.
> 
> JEanlOu et sa souris


Ça dépendra de la fréquence de son utilisation ?   sur Mac je m'en sers hyper rarement. La plupart du temps c'est pour "ouvrir le contenu du paquet"... c'est pour dire


----------



## jean-lou (3 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépendra de la fréquence de son utilisation ? sur Mac je m'en sers hyper rarement. La plupart du temps c'est pour "ouvrir le contenu du paquet"... c'est pour dire



L interet de Mac, ce sont aussi ses tres bons logiciels comme FCP Studio et tous les autres (y compris ceux disponibles sur PC, AE, CS) et dans ce  genre de logiciel ies menus contextuels se revelent bien utiles et Apple aurait pu penser aux gens qui utilisent ca.

Apres lorsque apple declare qu une souris, ca n'a qu un bouton. Ca encourage pas forcement les gens a utiliser le clic droit ou controle clique. Si tu preferes aller dans les preferences pour changer ton fond d ecran plutot que faire un clic droit dans le desktop, c'est ton choix   mais bon. Tu verras quand tu commenceras a utiliser le clique droit tu ne pourras plus trop t en pense  

JEanlOu


----------



## tornade13 (3 Septembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras quand tu commenceras a utiliser le clique droit tu ne pourras plus trop t en pense
> 
> JEanlOu


Je me surprend encore avec ma Mighty Mouse a allez appuyer sur la touche CTRL   
Ahhh ses mauvaise habitude depuis des lustres.

En ce qui concerne les différentes Marque de souris, avec la Mighty Mouse Apple est maintenant dans le coup! 

Pour info j'ai eu un logitech (plus la ref en tête) une merde pas possible (sauf ergonomie sensas!) mais qui sautait tout le temps, rapporté a Darty en moins de 30 mn j'ai eu aussi une MacMice look vraiment Apple mais j'ai pas été emballé par la qualité et une Macally que j'ai gardé quelques temps avant qu'elle ne tombe en rade.

Je suis donc resté avec ma Souris Apple monobouton pendant longtemps et non pas par fanatisme pour apple mais parceque cette souris est simple et fonctionne très bien.

Maintenant dans la multitude de souris qui existe je suis persuadé qu'il y'en a des très très bonne mais quand je peut allier qualité fonctions et look je le fait, et avec la mighty Mouse j'ai ce que je voulais.

A propos du clic droit ou du ctrl-clic, je le dis c'est une affaire d'habitude, moi ce que je regrette pas c'est le scrolling avec la petite boulette....


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> L interet de Mac, ce sont aussi ses tres bons logiciels comme FCP Studio et tous les autres (y compris ceux disponibles sur PC, AE, CS) et dans ce  genre de logiciel ies menus contextuels se revelent bien utiles et Apple aurait pu penser aux gens qui utilisent ca.
> 
> Apres lorsque apple declare qu une souris, ca n'a qu un bouton. Ca encourage pas forcement les gens a utiliser le clic droit ou controle clique. Si tu preferes aller dans les preferences pour changer ton fond d ecran plutot que faire un clic droit dans le desktop, c'est ton choix   mais bon. Tu verras quand tu commenceras a utiliser le clique droit tu ne pourras plus trop t en pense
> 
> JEanlOu


En fait sur mon PC au travail, je l'utilise tout le temps le clique droit, mais chez moi vraiment pas du tout. Quand on regarde ce que propose le clique droit, ce sont quand même des tâches que tu fais très rarement. Enfin, pour une utilisation normale quoi. Tu donnes un exemple pour changer le fond d'écran,  je ne sais pas combien de fois tu changes de fond d'écan par jour, chez moi il est configuré en automatique de toute façon. Effectivement pour des logiciels plus "complexes", la possibilité de pouvoir faire un clique droit est presque une obligation...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Quant a, Qu est ce qui est le plus facile entre un control clik et un clik droit ? Je m'interroge quand meme  . En toute objectivite, le clik droit reste a mon avis plus pratique (pour debutant ou confirme) que le control clik. Mais bon c'est vrai que c est affaire de choix mais ceci ne change pas la teneur de mon propos.
> 
> JEanlOu et sa souris



Personnellment je trouve le clic droit plus pratique. Mais ça fait plus de 6 ans que je fais des control clic et ça ne me gêne pas outre mesure.


----------



## jphg (15 Septembre 2005)

( 1-j'ai toujours trouvé les souris deux boutons hyper stressantes pour les doigts. Perso je pilote ma souris à la japonaise, comme lu plus haut, pouce et majeur
   2-j'avais acheté avec mon clavier BT une souris BT apple. Cette dernière dort maintenant dans un placard?)


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2005)

La suite est ici : Souris et claviers pour Mac, dont BT [3]...​


----------

